# ABBA?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Making a comeback? They were crap first time around; the birds were ropey and the blokes poofs.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It was the first non-war rant I could think of.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Making a comeback? They were crap first time around; the birds were ropey and the blokes poofs.


ROTFLMFAO ;D ;D ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Maybe we should send them to Iraq - our own version of weapons of mass destruction? ;D


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Rename Waterloo with Iraq


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Are they a biological weapon or a crime against humanity? Or both? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL I thought they made come back just a couple of years ago with some tunes :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I hear QUEEN are reforming, but (obviously) without their dearly departed, buck-toothed frontman......

New band will be called "Right Fred's Dead"......


----------

